#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Trat - Namtok Khlong Kaeo National Park

## dirtydog

*Namtok Khlong Kaeo National Park*

*Trat*

*Geography* 

Most of the area consists of not much complicated mountain range such as Khaokaw Mountain Range, Tabard Mountain, Tachoat Mountain and Kampang Mountain. At the ridge of the mountains, 100-836 meters above sea level, is the border of Thai and Cambodia. The highest peak is Khaotabath Mountain Peak 836 meters above sea levels. The area is the source of canals such as Klong louk, Klong kaew, Klong hinpleang, Klong lue, Klong kajai, Klong malagor etc. Water in all of these canals flows to Klong sator and to the sea.

*Climate* 

The weather in this area is tropical monsoon and influenced by southwestern monsoon in the rains and northeastern monsoon in winter. The area has productive forest that causes heavy continuous rain all the year round. The seasons are as follows. 
Summer - starts from February to April
Rains - starts from May to October
Winter - starts from November to January 

*Flora and Fauna* 

The area consists of rain forest which is the source of rivers and has many kinds of plants such as small shrubbery and 25-60-meter tree. The valuable trees in this area are Dipterocarpaceae, Marlabar ironwood, Sterculiaceae, Meliaceae, Lagerstromeae etc. And shrubberies found normally are ginger, galangal, rattan, palmae, bamboo, fishtail palm, and areca palm etc. 
The surveyed area is naturally productive forest so that makes this area has a number of animals, for example, a great number of leeches in many wet places show that the area still has a great number of wildlife too.

----------

